# Good ISO hash



## ogkush420 (Aug 18, 2009)

and you guys thought i only did screen hash this is some iso hash first run could use the rep


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

man this shit is so good one little hit on a saftey pin and your out


----------



## kremnon (Aug 19, 2009)

what do u mean by calling it iso hash?

u mean butain extracted? or what/


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

isotope alchahol 99.9%


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

ogkush420 said:


> isotope alchahol 99.9%


 here is the finish product still alot left in the bowl to scrape out and this is only the first run


----------



## JeepBeep (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks good, but no +rep just cause you asked for it.. LOL

Looks very tasty though.


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

lol thanks the only reason i asked for rep is im new to the site but ive been growin and makin hash for 10 years and but i dont do iso to often i cant belive how good it came out i did a rookie mistake i used a round bowl instead of a flat dish so im having fun scaping the rest out


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Aug 19, 2009)

ogkush420 said:


> here is the finish product still alot left in the bowl to scrape out and this is only the first run


i'm pretty sure that dark is bad. im sure you get real faded from it but when its that black you left the weed in the iso too long and it dissolved extra plant shit you dont really want. idk if you either left the weed in the iso too long or it could just be cause its 99%. i use 91% i think and the hash is honey colored but much less yield. im sure you know what you're doin but im just tryna help out. i'll +rep for hatin on your first batch of ISO-hash lol


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

nah its always black its gold on the inside hold on i will show you and it looks alot darker than it is trust me i did everything right


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

and its not black its a good brown color just the camera is doing it no justice but everybody elses shit ive seen as far as iso looks like mine i think you are thinking of butane honey oil that comes out almost a yellowish color


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Aug 19, 2009)

ogkush420 said:


> and its not black its a good brown color just the camera is doing it no justice but everybody elses shit ive seen as far as iso looks like mine i think you are thinking of butane honey oil that comes out almost a yellowish color





AugustWest said:


> high!
> 
> i made a decent sized batch of QWISO & thought i'd share my method.
> 
> ...


this is how you should do it.
thanks to augestwest at grasscity


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2009)

i made a new pipe for that stuff yesterday. i've been smoking it all morning. love it. https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/229759-i-made-new-oil-pipe.html


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

ya thanks for that mine looked simalar to yours when it was on the plate nice close ups and mine isnt dry yet either but its gold on the inside i took some pics of the second batch i add fresh bud to the old bud got 2 separate bowls going now at diff stages looks like im gonna get about 3 grams total oh ya fdd thanks for lookin i idolize you  what did u think


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

fdd do u got a pic of the pipe i need me a good hash pipe


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2009)

ogkush420 said:


> fdd do u got a pic of the pipe i need me a good hash pipe




this is my own new design. you heat the rod with a torch lighter then touch a glob of oil to it.  View attachment 516403

your oil looks awesome.


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Aug 19, 2009)

that pipe is really cool lookin


----------



## kremnon (Aug 19, 2009)

ogkush420 said:


> isotope alchahol 99.9%


ur talking about rubbing alcohol that u buy at the market?


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

thank you very much that means alot coming from you and that is a sick ass pipe do u sell them man i would love to smoke out of that also fdd did u see my sour kush what do u think of the cross


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

and yes i am lol i knew i spelt it wrong been smokin hash for 3 weeks str8 now


----------



## kremnon (Aug 19, 2009)

DUDE UR USING THE WRONG SHIT MAN!!!!

this stuff can make u go blind haven't u read the infor mation on making extracts. NEVER EVER USE RUBBING ALCOHOL. it's poison.

u need to use everclear or DENATURED alcohol. i'v e made plenty of extracts, hash oil, honey hash, all that shit and every body says never use isopropyl.

neg rep dude


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2009)

kremnon said:


> DUDE UR USING THE WRONG SHIT MAN!!!!
> 
> this stuff can make u go blind haven't u read the infor mation on making extracts. NEVER EVER USE RUBBING ALCOHOL. it's poison.
> 
> ...


this is why you let it EVAPORATE. none of the alcohol gets smoked of you do it right. 

you know they clean wounds with it. toxic stuff.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 19, 2009)

kremnon said:


> DUDE UR USING THE WRONG SHIT MAN!!!!
> 
> this stuff can make u go blind haven't u read the infor mation on making extracts. NEVER EVER USE RUBBING ALCOHOL. it's poison.
> 
> ...


You obviously have not made many, I'm smoking some iso oil right now and I feel fine  do think I will die of poisoning?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2009)

masturbating is what will make you go blind.


----------



## kremnon (Aug 19, 2009)

u guys are ignorant. use the correct stuff. they treat that type of alcohol wich turns it poisonous it's for external use only.
u must use 190 proof evercler or denatured alcohol u can buy at home depot.

READ UP ON MAKING REAL HASH not poison. it';s ur heal man but i would never smaoke that shit i dont care if was made from the bombest buds.

DO IT RIGHT ive been making hash for almost 20 years i know what im talking about.

PEACE


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 19, 2009)

Ahh masturbation America's #1 past-time


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 19, 2009)

kremnon said:


> u guys are ignorant. use the correct stuff. they treat that type of alcohol wich turns it poisonous it's for external use only.
> u must use 190 proof evercler or denatured alcohol u can buy at home depot.
> 
> READ UP ON MAKING REAL HASH not poison. it';s ur heal man but i would never smaoke that shit i dont care if was made from the bombest buds.
> ...


I'm pretty sure I would know if I was smoking Isopropyl Alcohol . . . or poison


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2009)

kremnon said:


> u guys are ignorant. use the correct stuff. they treat that type of alcohol wich turns it poisonous it's for external use only.
> u must use 190 proof evercler or denatured alcohol u can buy at home depot.
> 
> READ UP ON MAKING REAL HASH not poison. it';s ur heal man but i would never smaoke that shit i dont care if was made from the bombest buds.
> ...


IT EVAPORATES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Aug 19, 2009)

kremnon said:


> u guys are ignorant. use the correct stuff. they treat that type of alcohol wich turns it poisonous it's for external use only.
> u must use 190 proof evercler or denatured alcohol u can buy at home depot.
> 
> READ UP ON MAKING REAL HASH not poison. it';s ur heal man but i would never smaoke that shit i dont care if was made from the bombest buds.
> ...


bro relax as long as you make sure the only active ingredient is isopropyl alcohol, you'll be perfectly okay. maybe you're the one doin it wrong and thats why you're crazy..


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow were ignorant as well as fdd ay? I've made ISO atleast 7 times never had a problem never died....... There are many ways of making hash and thats why this is called ISO HASH cause it uses rubbing alcohol. Ahhhhh were all gonna die!!!! lmfao!!!!!!!


----------



## schizm240 (Aug 19, 2009)

so if u use everclear do u just let it sit out and evap. to?


i was reading some where u have to cook it or something.... i've been looking this stuff up... and i'm having an hard time understanding it.... from what i got... was
1) dry leafs...
2)soak in everclear(better safe then sorry) for a day or 2?
3)strain it out.....with a coffee filter...or a coffee mesh screen or both? will the resin get cought in the coffe filter??

4)now let it evaporate? or are u suppost to bake it after it evaporates
? .... this step is where it get cloudy....

5)scrap it up into a ball

smoke that shit


HELP PLZ!!!! 

thx!


----------



## OREGON GREEN (Aug 19, 2009)

here's my last bublehash batch with coffee filter.


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

dude these people are crazy all u have to do is let it sit out overnight and in the morning u can scrape it into a ball nothing but hash well be there no alchaholand all everclear is 99,9%iso 
here the hash i made from iso tell me if it makes u drool it may look dark brown on the outside but its gold on the inside


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

schizm240 said:


> so if u use everclear do u just let it sit out and evap. to?
> 
> 
> i was reading some where u have to cook it or something.... i've been looking this stuff up... and i'm having an hard time understanding it.... from what i got... was
> ...


 the way i do it i out about a quater of good mids or dank in a majon jar break it up it down have to be super fne
dthe take some 92.7% iso and fill it were i just goes past the bud put lid ob shake it up pretty good and agitate fpr 20 to 30 min longer if i want t then take a silk screen and cover the tup of the masoc then flip over and poor into a deep glass plate or borwl perferably flat then let it evapatote overnight u yeild more also when ur emptying the mason jar when the iso dump it all in the silk screen and strain the buds from the iso through the screen into a gowl sit overnight wala scrape it up and roll u a ball og hash


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

OREGON GREEN said:


> here's my last bublehash batch with coffee filter.


 no offense but its got alot of plant matter in it it looks dank dont get me wrong but that shit could have been a beaut what method did u use bubble bags


----------



## OREGON GREEN (Aug 19, 2009)

no worries.. it was spur of the moment getto hash.. no blender just a quart jar with ice and trim.. a good shaking... a ladle to get most of the plant matter off the top as possible and then the good stuff poured through the coffee filter... dried the ball then pressed.


----------



## kremnon (Aug 19, 2009)

it's not that it's going to kill u or make u feel sick.

but after a few yeears of smokin it u could go blind 

this thread is getto


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2009)

kremnon said:


> it's not that it's going to kill u or make u feel sick.
> 
> but after a few yeears of smokin it u could go blind
> 
> this thread is getto


link to your source please. thanks.


----------



## OREGON GREEN (Aug 19, 2009)

kremnon said:


> it's not that it's going to kill u or make u feel sick.
> 
> but after a few yeears of smokin it u could go blind
> 
> this thread is getto


................. lol...................


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 19, 2009)

That stuff looks very nice 

Great job


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 19, 2009)

TCurtiss said:


> That stuff looks very nice
> 
> Great job


 thanks ya it smokes amazing now i put some out to get reaslly dry


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 20, 2009)

and guys dont worry abiut him were are all amoking on some ise and i bet were all high as hell so everybody who's got iso fire or vape it up


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2009)

i had some here somewhere but i can't seem to find it. my vision is all blurry.

ever seen what alcohol can do to a person, especially something like everclear? did you know alcohol poisoning can KILL you? 

i'd rather be blind.


----------



## greenfirekilla420 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ya and in my opinion cooking everclear is ALOT more dangerous than letting rubbing alcohol evaporate. I mean if I'm wrong then what ever dude but man.. 

Ha ha I know I'm blazed as hell right about now.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 20, 2009)

ogkush420 said:


> and guys dont worry abiut him were are all amoking on some ise and i bet were all high as hell so everybody who's got iso fire or vape it up


If I put it in my vape it would just melt down onto the heating element


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Aug 20, 2009)

ogkush420 said:


> the way i do it i out about a quater of good mids or dank in a majon jar break it up it down have to be super fne
> dthe take some 92.7% iso and fill it were i just goes past the bud put lid ob shake it up pretty good and agitate fpr 20 to 30 min longer if i want t then take a silk screen and cover the tup of the masoc then flip over and poor into a deep glass plate or borwl perferably flat then let it evapatote overnight u yeild more also when ur emptying the mason jar when the iso dump it all in the silk screen and strain the buds from the iso through the screen into a gowl sit overnight wala scrape it up and roll u a ball og hash


next time just shake it in the mason jar for about a minute tops. it'll be much more pure

EDIT- but less yield. so its reall personal preference


----------



## kremnon (Aug 20, 2009)

*Production*

Isopropyl alcohol is produced by combining water and propene.[2] There are two processes for achieving this: indirect hydration via the sulfuric acid process and direct hydration. The former process, which can use low-quality propylene, predominates in the USA while the latter process, which requires high-purity propylene, is more commonly used in Europe. These processes give predominantly isopropyl alcohol rather than 1-propanol because the addition of water or sulfuric acid to propylene follows Markovnikov's rule.
The indirect process reacts propylene with sulfuric acid to form a mixture of sulfate esters. Subsequent hydrolysis of these esters produces isopropyl alcohol. Direct hydration reacts propylene and water, either in gas or liquid phases, at high pressures in the presence of solid or supported acidic catalysts. Both processes require that the isopropyl alcohol be separated from water and other by-products by distillation. Isopropyl alcohol and water form an azeotrope and simple distillation gives a material which is 87.9% by weight isopropyl alcohol and 12.1% by weight water.[3] Pure (anhydrous) isopropyl alcohol is made by azeotropic distillation of the "wet" isopropyl alcohol using either diisopropyl ether or cyclohexane as azeotroping agents.

*[edit] Uses*


*Toxicology*

Isopropyl alcohol is oxidized by the liver into acetone by alcohol dehydrogenase. Symptoms of isopropyl alcohol poisoning include flushing, headache, dizziness, CNS depression, nausea, vomiting, anesthesia, and coma. Use in well-ventilated areas and use protective gloves while using. Poisoning can occur from ingestion, inhalation, or absorption.
Isopropyl alcohol is about twice as toxic as ethanol, and acts as a central nervous system (CNS) depressant. Its metabolite, acetone, is a CNS depressant in its own right. Around 15 g of isopropanol can have a toxic effect on a 70 kg human if left untreated. However, it is not nearly as toxic as methanol or ethylene glycol.[8] Isopropyl alcohol does not cause an anion gap acidosis (in which as lowered blood serum pH causes depletion of bicarbonate anion) as do ethanol and methanol. Isopropyl alcohol does, however, produce an osmolal gap between the calculated and measured osmolalities of serum, as do the other alcohols. Overdoses may cause a fruity odor on the breath as a result of its metabolism to acetone, which is not further metabolized.[9]


----------



## kremnon (Aug 20, 2009)

the point is the propane isotope gets left behind when the alcohol evaps. that isotope is poison.

there is a good chance u can go blind from smoking that shit. according to my mmj doctor.

it's ur health u have one life


----------



## exidis (Aug 20, 2009)

I just cleaned out my grinders in jar of 91% ISO and first i was doubting..But as soon as the metals touched the ISO it got cleaned and everything was in the ISO jar. Than i pour that into a prytex bowl and left a fan blowing it... Didnt get much since i didnt have much on the grinder but by far the best way and easiest to make hash at home...


----------



## b0bdyl4n420 (Aug 20, 2009)

kremnon said:


> the point is the propane isotope gets left behind when the alcohol evaps. that isotope is poison.
> 
> there is a good chance u can go blind from smoking that shit. according to my mmj doctor.
> 
> it's ur health u have one life


hmmmm with that you kinda got me worried.. everclear is the same method except you boil it off instead of letting it evaporate? anything else i can use instead of everclear cause there is none in my area


----------



## kremnon (Aug 20, 2009)

u can use denatured alcohol u can buy it at the hardware store. u can make ur own moon shine.

have u ever just made some quick water hash. u don't really need hash bags unless ur doing a lot.

just mix ur herb with water and plenty of ice put it in a jar shake it up, strain it thu a paint strainer then through sum silk panties u ripped off from ur lady.

cover a jar with the panties, make a depression and slowly pour, the hash will get left behind, scape it off with a knie press it and dry.

make good quality hash and clean too. (dirty panties optional)


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

kremnon said:


> *Production*
> 
> Isopropyl alcohol is produced by combining water and propene.[2] There are two processes for achieving this: indirect hydration via the sulfuric acid process and direct hydration. The former process, which can use low-quality propylene, predominates in the USA while the latter process, which requires high-purity propylene, is more commonly used in Europe. These processes give predominantly isopropyl alcohol rather than 1-propanol because the addition of water or sulfuric acid to propylene follows Markovnikov's rule.
> The indirect process reacts propylene with sulfuric acid to form a mixture of sulfate esters. Subsequent hydrolysis of these esters produces isopropyl alcohol. Direct hydration reacts propylene and water, either in gas or liquid phases, at high pressures in the presence of solid or supported acidic catalysts. Both processes require that the isopropyl alcohol be separated from water and other by-products by distillation. Isopropyl alcohol and water form an azeotrope and simple distillation gives a material which is 87.9% by weight isopropyl alcohol and 12.1% by weight water.[3] Pure (anhydrous) isopropyl alcohol is made by azeotropic distillation of the "wet" isopropyl alcohol using either diisopropyl ether or cyclohexane as azeotroping agents.
> ...





and EXACTLY how much ISO is left over in say, 10 grams of iso hash, after it is thoroughly DRY? 

if you can answer this i may change my opinion. 

and i am burning it, not ingesting. i don't see the effects of inhaling burnt fumes.


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 21, 2009)

how long for the alcohol to evaporate?


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 21, 2009)

i was wondering where you get 99.9% iso? i can only find 91%. Also do you just hand press it to get it into those balls? O and u said u hit it off a safety pin what do you mean by that? how do you smoke hash off a safety pin?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

The Warlord said:


> how long for the alcohol to evaporate?



i let mine sit for WEEKS. i don't smoke it if it's gooey. it should NOT be gooey. it starts out dry, it should end up dry. when i scrape my oil it chips and flakes. 

i rarely use ISO. i'm more a butane kinda guy. i do use ISO to clean my hash pressing screens, though. they get a build up of bubble hash on them and clog up. i put them in a small porcelain bowl and pour about a 1/4 cup of ISO over it. then i swish it around until the screen is clean. i then remove the screen from the bowl and put the bowl on a shelf until it is DRY. this can take anywhere from a week to a month, depending on the room temp and the amount of ISO in the bowl. 

so how much ISO am I really "smoking"? and what do smoke fumes do to me? not ingesting it or breathing the vapors, but actually inhaling BURNT fumes.


----------



## The Warlord (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> i was wondering where you get 99.9% iso? i can only find 91%. Also do you just hand press it to get it into those balls? O and u said u hit it off a safety pin what do you mean by that? how do you smoke hash off a safety pin?


you need a fdd oil pipe to do that.  https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/229759-i-made-new-oil-pipe.html


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 21, 2009)

well can i buy those or is there a DIY guide for one? what exactly is an fdd pipe and how does it differ from a regular pipe/bowl?

also how much would u charge to make me one if u could? i would pay like 200-300 bucks for that. and can i use it with like iso hash and not oil hash. i have never made oil hash before, i make iso and bubble cause im afraid of blowing my face off making butane oil hash lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> well can i buy those or is there a DIY guide for one? what exactly is an fdd pipe and how does it differ from a regular pipe/bowl?
> 
> also how much would u charge to make me one if u could? i would pay like 200-300 bucks for that. and can i use it with like iso hash and not oil hash. i have never made oil hash before, i make iso and bubble cause im afraid of blowing my face off making butane oil hash lol.


i'm working out all the kinks right now. i will be making more in the near future. next month or 2 i should have a few more.


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 21, 2009)

cool, hit me up when u wanna sell one, they look awesome for hash  btw i would want a green and black one


----------



## suTraGrow (Aug 21, 2009)

oh man if if ur gonna make more make sure to put me on the list for one 2  pm me price.


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 21, 2009)

yea same PM with a price. ill be looking to buy one like in 2-3 months after harvest so take your time to work the kinks. 

also where did u learn to do glass blowing/making glass pieces. i would like to try a hand at it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

i took a few lessons. mostly self taught. you tube vids, glass blowing forums and book and magazine tutorials. looks like i better get busy.


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 21, 2009)

how much stuff do you need to start, just making simple bowls? like how much would it cost for a kiln or something, not huge.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> how much stuff do you need to start, just making simple bowls? like how much would it cost for a kiln or something, not huge.


i have about 3000 invested. in 6 months i made 1000 back. i started just playing around. "just for fun". there is NO such thing. you either do it or you don't. it's addictive. you can find kilns on craigslist for a few hundred. i spent 600 on mine brand new and i have already outgrown it. i should be able to resell it for 5 though. they hold there value. same with the torches if cared for properly. i sent 150 on my first torch. 3 months later i replaced it with a 500 dollar torch. i'm almost ready fro the 1200 dollar model now. 


you can do it a lot cheaper if you just want to try it out. i started on a cutting torch i already had and 100 dollars worth of tube and color.


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 21, 2009)

yea cause i used to be into blacksmithing but i find blowing glass looks way more fun and less physical effort haha. I think ill get a small kiln and try it out later. but i still want one of those awesome hash pipes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> yea cause i used to be into blacksmithing but i find blowing glass looks way more fun and less physical effort haha. I think ill get a small kiln and try it out later. but i still want one of those awesome hash pipes.


your skills will overlap into glass. i was welding before this. it's kinda all the same. solid to molten using heat. manipulating and shaping while molten. fun stuff.


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 21, 2009)

yea it is fun molding it while its super hot like lava. when i blacksmithed i did it like the old style with a forge and stuff. pretty cool stuff but i moved and couldnt take my forge. now im in a new house and i got a nice patio out back away from the house that i could put a forge/kiln and have some fun.

is this something i could use, its near me and its only 125 bucks. i just searched for glass kiln and this was the only thing that came up.

KILN


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> yea it is fun molding it while its super hot like lava. when i blacksmithed i did it like the old style with a forge and stuff. pretty cool stuff but i moved and couldnt take my forge. now im in a new house and i got a nice patio out back away from the house that i could put a forge/kiln and have some fun.
> 
> is this something i could use, its near me and its only 125 bucks. i just searched for glass kiln and this was the only thing that came up.
> 
> KILN


that could work. you need something with a small door so you can stick your work thru it to "soak". you want to preheat everything before it goes into the flame or it explodes. anything that has a small door will work. 

 




[youtube]N1AvMpbWvSc[/youtube]


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 21, 2009)

i just watched some youtube videos and it looks super fun even simple bowls. I think ill try to find some lessons/classes first just so i know how to use the equipment and not blow my face or hands off. but im definitely gonna try to get into this. it would be so cool to smoke out of my own piece and just know the thing im getting high off i grew and the piece i made.


----------



## skyhighblazer (Aug 22, 2009)

hmh.. i dont realy know how to make hash... i know when my crop is harvested i will make it right but all i do know it just pick off some unneeded leaves from my females and grind them up a bit.. them put it in the freezer for like 30 min.. and grind som more.. then after somhow it turns a greenish black i squese it together... i make it into an little block.. square shhapped... thrn i put it in some tinfoil.. them compress it with my fingers.. then i put it on the bulb of my night lamp so it will heat up for like 10 min.. then i compress it more... then i have a little block of shitty hash doesnt taste very good but its a goood strong smoke;P


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 22, 2009)

thats wrong, the plant doesnt just turn into hash. theres much more. just look up hash guides on here, i know there a million of them.


----------



## RickWhite (Aug 23, 2009)

Just an FYI - the term "ISO hash" comes from hash oil that has undergone a process known as isomerization. This involves using sulfuric acid to modify THC isomers that are not psychoactive into a psychoactive form. This is something only someone with a strong background in O-chem and a lab should mess with.

Isopropyl is a good solvent for extracting hash oil and you can buy it 100% at Xpedex paper supply or other printing supply store. But compared to butane extraction it's kind of obsolete. Plus, it's a bit harder to boil off.

Anyway, great looking product just the same.


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 23, 2009)

where is a good very safe and easy to understand butane hash guide? i havent tryed it cause i dont wanna get hurt so im looking for a good guide. oil hash looks dam tasty


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 24, 2009)

skyhighblazer said:


> hmh.. i dont realy know how to make hash... i know when my crop is harvested i will make it right but all i do know it just pick off some unneeded leaves from my females and grind them up a bit.. them put it in the freezer for like 30 min.. and grind som more.. then after somhow it turns a greenish black i squese it together... i make it into an little block.. square shhapped... thrn i put it in some tinfoil.. them compress it with my fingers.. then i put it on the bulb of my night lamp so it will heat up for like 10 min.. then i compress it more... then i have a little block of shitty hash doesnt taste very good but its a goood strong smoke;P


 lol thats some funny shit alot of work to not have hash u are just smoking sugar leaves thats why its harsh when making hash i.e. iso bubble bags butane gumby your goal is to extract the resin glands aka trichomes from the plant so the point of hash is to have something verypotent with tons of trichs's and NO PLANT MATTER so if ur hash is ever green u did something wrong lol


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 24, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> where is a good very safe and easy to understand butane hash guide? i havent tryed it cause i dont wanna get hurt so im looking for a good guide. oil hash looks dam tasty


 butane is pretty simple lol ive caught my iso on fire way more than the butane  basically u need a small cylinder like a small pvc with the twist on caps put your butane nozzle on one end with the cap on put a silk screen on the other end or micron screen fill the cylinder up with weed take 2 cans of butane get a pyrex plate trust me on this one lol and hold the cylinder over the plate and go to town with the butane u should see yellow brownish tricg's starting to appear all over the dish and there is ur simple butane hash method


----------



## ogkush420 (Aug 24, 2009)

and just for the hell of it this is my 100th post yay lol


----------



## CrackerJax (Aug 24, 2009)

Wait a minute. I'm confused..... 

If I use rubbing alcohol to masturbate with...... it will evaporate before I can go blind???


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 24, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/25071-mexis-d-i-y-butane.html

Heres how I do it. There are many ways tho.


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 24, 2009)

mexiblunt said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/25071-mexis-d-i-y-butane.html
> 
> Heres how I do it. There are many ways tho.



awesome bro thanks a ton, ill probably do that method cause its cheap. Whats the metal reusable coffee filter for tho? or is that how you get those circle screens?


----------



## mexiblunt (Aug 24, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> awesome bro thanks a ton, ill probably do that method cause its cheap. Whats the metal reusable coffee filter for tho? or is that how you get those circle screens?


You got it!


----------



## Cyproz (Aug 24, 2009)

OK cool, yea i cant wait to try this method. I have only had the alcohol method hash which is ok but looks nothing compared to the results of seen of BHO stuff.


----------



## hep182 (Sep 3, 2009)

good shit!!!


----------



## ilovebud3232 (Mar 9, 2010)

yea im kinda wondering if this is safe and i dont rteally believe all the iso alcy is gonna get evaporated and i dont wanna smoke rubbing alcohol i put my dish of brownish green light liquid into a dish of really hot water and a fan pointed at it on low and imm not sure does anyone know if this will work the same and if its actually safe??


----------



## CrackerJax (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes, every bit of the alcohol evaporates off. Personally I have a large thick glass pie pan with a custom screen lid. I simply take it outside when I know it's going to be sunny....and it is ready to scrape by the afternoon. No fuss, no muss. Tastes great if you don't strip the plant too long with the iso.


----------



## hebrewhashman (Aug 17, 2012)

Cyproz said:


> i was wondering where you get 99.9% iso? i can only find 91%. Also do you just hand press it to get it into those balls? O and u said u hit it off a safety pin what do you mean by that? how do you smoke hash off a safety pin?


distill it. that last 1%-.01% is water and can be safely removed by a still.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 17, 2012)

hebrewhashman said:


> distill it. that last 1%-.01% is water and can be safely removed by a still.


No. 91% is the azeotrope. cn


----------



## polyarcturus (Aug 17, 2012)

say your polar joke


----------

